# No AF and many negatives



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

I have unexplained infertility and I have been on Clomid for the last 6 months.  I ovulate ok and my cycle was 28/29 days before the clomid and 31/32 days while on it.  My last period was on 21 December and my last clomid was over Christmas and NO sign of my AF.  I am on day 44 and I have taken 5 HPT and all are negative.  Been to see my doctor and he was not very helpful and said for me to wait a little longer but I am feeling very nervous.  I have no signs of my AF turning up and the only signs of being pregnant would be needing the loo lots and a little discharge (sorry tmi) I do not feel sick or have sore boobs.  I am still holding onto a little hope that I will get my BFP but worry is pushing it's way in as well.
Any advice would be nice.
Thanks, Shaz x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

You must be at your wits end!!!! Not sure what else you can do...other then just wait..poor you.

Em xx


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

Shaz Waghorn said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I have unexplained infertility and I have been on Clomid for the last 6 months. I ovulate ok and my cycle was 28/29 days before the clomid and 31/32 days while on it. My last period was on 21 December and my last clomid was over Christmas and NO sign of my AF. I am on day 44 and I have taken 5 HPT and all are negative. Been to see my doctor and he was not very helpful and said for me to wait a little longer but I am feeling very nervous. I have no signs of my AF turning up and the only signs of being pregnant would be needing the loo lots and a little discharge (sorry tmi) I do not feel sick or have sore boobs. I am still holding onto a little hope that I will get my BFP but worry is pushing it's way in as well.
> Any advice would be nice.
> Thanks, Shaz x


i never had any sickness or sore boobs ( only tingly nipples tmi sorry) couldnt you ask yr dr for a blood test but dont give up hope my sister had 7 bfn before she had a blood test which said she was pg


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

I would insist on a gynae referral PDQ. A month late  there must be something going on, and if you're testing BFN you need to know why sooner rather than later.  I don't want to frighten you, but my Mum had an ectopic which tested BFN and she kept insisting she was pg to the doctors, who like for you said it was nothing to worry about.  It finally ruptured and she nearly died!

I Hope all is OK and it's a slow BFP, but I would still get checked out properly

LOL Caroline xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi shaz just seen this post,

i completely skipped a period a couple of years ago and was very worried i like yourself did several pg tests, i even got the nurse at my gps to do a test all bfn and all i got from the doc (my gp was on holiday) "was dont worry your body is just having a rest"   it didn't help and i was realy upset and angry i thought he wasn't taking me seriously but it turns out he was probably right as the next month i came on as normal. try not to worry too much, but i would say if af don't show soon keep going to docs and ask for a blood test or a scan or both 

good luck hun 

pam xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your advice and information.  

Feeling really low today as   finally turned up.

On my way to 3 weeks late and getting a little excited as I am never late but no such luck.  Well it looks like it is the IVF route for us.  We have our first appointment on Monday 21st Feb. 

Thanks once again for all the support.

Wishing you all lots of love and   

Shaz xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

aww shaz so sorry the old  showed up to spoil things hun, but at least your not just left thinking you could be pg i know how tormenting that is to keep getting neg pg after neg pg test and still no sign of   good luck for the 21st

pam xx


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Shaz

Sorry the old   turned up too.   Just wanted to let you know, I had all the tests for infertility eg: HSG, bloods etc and was told it was unexplained.  DId 6 months chlomid and two IUI's with NHS.  I had v similar situation to you, and my cycles started being 40 + days.

I was put on NHS waiting list, but wanted second opinion so went to a private fertility clinic and they diagnosed PCOS on my initial appointment and confirmed this with simple ultrasound and showed me all the little cysts.  I really don't wish to worry you at all, but for me it was a small relief that there was something we could put it down to.    

As you will see from ticker IVF worked first time for us and we feel very blessed, so there is hope and I wish you the very best of luck for your appointment.  

love
Churchill


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Pam

Thanks for your support it really helps to talk to others and hear what others have to say.

Hi Churchill

Sounds like we have been through the same, just as long as I end up with the same result as you I really dont mind.  I have been tested for PCOS and been told no sign but Guys might find something else.  The old   has turned and and is making herself very well known to me!  Since she has turned up I feel like I have lost a stone in weight! 
So pleased for you and your DH, I wish you all the luck and love in the world and enjoy every minute of it!
Thanks again
Shaz xx


----------

